# 128M nVidia GeForce 8300GS support Dual monitor?



## woshilimengzhi

Recently I bought a Dell inspiron 530 Desktop with 24" wide screen monitor. The computer has the 128M nVidia GeForce 8300GS video card. I don't play any game at all. My question is:

1. Does this video card support Dual monitor?

2. My second monitor is a 17" monitor (4:3, not wide screen), can it be used together with the 24" wide screen monitor?

3.if the 128M nVidia GeForce 8300GS video card does not work for my two monitors, what is the cheapest alternative video card I can buy to make my Dual monitor work? 

Many many thanks!


----------



## speedyink

It SHOULD have 2 ports on it.  If it doesn't throw this in there.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814141068

Yes, using a 24" and a 19" is totally fine, I'm using a 32" widescreen and a 19" standard style and it works fine.


----------



## woshilimengzhi

Thank you very much!


----------



## reholmes

*Dell 530 + 8300GS*

I'm considering the same set-up, but would like to connect 2 CRT monitors to the video card.

Please advise.


----------



## diduknowthat

reholmes said:


> I'm considering the same set-up, but would like to connect 2 CRT monitors to the video card.
> 
> Please advise.



You'll need a DVI to VGA adapter to hook two CRT monitors to that card. You can get it online for a few dollars.


----------



## G25r8cer

All nvidia 8 series cards support dual monitor.


----------



## an2497

*nVidia 8300GS from Dell Vostro 400*

The 128M nVidia GeForce 8300GS Video Card came standard on the DELL VOSTRO 400 Model that our business purchased in 2008.  On the back, there is:

(1) One VGA connection 
(2) One DVI-I (integrated, digital & analog) connector 

(see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface)

The DVI-I connector accepts male DVI-I connectors or male DVI-D (digital only) connectors (see Wiki above).

To hook up dual headed monitors to this Video Card you can either:

(A) Attach one monitor with VGA, then one monitor with DVI (I or D).   THEN goto "Display Properties" under Control Panels (Windows), and click on the "Settings" TAB.  Then, select Display: 2. Plug and Play Monitor on NVIDIA GEForce 8300 GS, and CLICK SELECT the box for "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor".  Further you can click Advanced to see the NVIDIA Control Panel for further Dual Monitor setup choices.

(B) Attach one monitor with VGA, then second VGA monitor with $3 (see eBay) DVI to VGA connector.    THEN goto "Display Properties" under Control Panels (Windows), and click on the "Settings" TAB.  Then, select Display: 2. Plug and Play Monitor on NVIDIA GEForce 8300 GS, and CLICK SELECT the box for "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor".  Further you can click Advanced to see the NVIDIA Control Panel for further Dual Monitor setup choices.

(C) Attach a "DVI-I or D to 2-VGA splitter cable" (see example below or any at various retailers).  Attach this cable to the DVI connector on the Video Card, then connect your VGA monitors to the splitter cable.     THEN goto "Display Properties" under Control Panels (Windows), and click on the "Settings" TAB.  Then, select Display: 2. Plug and Play Monitor on NVIDIA GEForce 8300 GS, and CLICK SELECT the box for "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor".  Further you can click Advanced to see the NVIDIA Control Panel for further Dual Monitor setup choices.

Note: for (C) The DELL ACCESSORIES website has an example to view here:  (http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=310-4469)
DELL OFFICIAL WEBSITE ACCESSORY ITEM, DELL PART NUMBER: 310-4469, MFG PART NUMBER: Y2501

IN CONCLUSION, YOUR VIDEO CARD ALREADY SUPPORTS DUAL MONITORS, BUT YOU MUST HOOK THEM UP AS ILLUSTRATED ABOVE AND ENGAGE THE "EXTEND MY WINDOWS" SELECTION...

Good Luck!


----------



## JorgeHGPR

Well im not sure if it will work but if you want good performance go at least with a 8600 GT.


----------

